# Brutale und Kranke Spiele



## pipo91 (7. Oktober 2012)

hi, wollte mal was für spiele ihr so für richtig brutal und krank haltet, hauptsächlich weil ich wissen möchte ob ich wirklich schon alles gespielt hab oder ob es da vielleicht noch das ein oder andere spiel gibt was ich mir mal zulegen könnte.
Vorab möchte ich schon mal klarstellen das ich 21 Jahre alt bin und auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen möchte, ich finde es einfach super wenn man Gliedmaßen durch die Gegend fliegen sieht, bluttriefende Torsos von der Decke hängen und verstümmelte Leichen in der Gegend rumliegen soweit das Auge reicht. Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist ist das natürlich ok, gibt ja auch andere schöne spiele.
Ich denk mal das meiste hab ich schon gespielt ( Sof 3, Manhunt 1,2, Postal 1,2,3 AW, The punisher, Dead Island, Condemned, Dead Space 1,2, Alien vs Predator 2011, usw.. 

Einfach mal alles posten was euch noch so einfällt, freu mich über jeden guten Vorschlag


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Oktober 2012)

F.E.A.R. - zumindest der erste Teil war ziemlich heftig. Borderlands 1 ist auch nicht ohne (wobei es mich hier nicht stört - das ganze Spiel nimmt sich selbst permanent auf die Schippe und der Comic-Stil ist nicht so bitterernst). 
Ich beziehe mich jeweils auf die englischen Versionen, keine Ahnung, wie weit die hier erhältlichen Versionen geschnitten wurden.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (7. Oktober 2012)

Also den 2ten Teil von F.E.A.R. kann ich nicht empfehlen. Sehr wenig grußelige Stellen, hauptsächlich wird nur gegen die "Soldaten" gekämpft.
Dieses Spiel wird garantiert in meinem Regal verstauben


----------



## pipo91 (7. Oktober 2012)

danke für den tipp, hatte mal fear 3 aber das fand ich nich so toll weils halt nichts mit horror oder grusel zutun hatte, fear 1 und 2 hab ich auch noch auf der platte, fang dann demnächst mal mit teil 1 an und wenn teil 2 dann wieder nur ballern is spiel ichs wahrscheinlich nich lange, Borderlands interresiert mich überhaupt nicht, allein schon wegen dem setting und halt der grafik die mir nicht gefällt


----------



## DjTomCat (7. Oktober 2012)

Painkiller ist Sau lustig und gekloppt.


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm, Bulletstorm wäre da was für dich. Hier bekommst du es allerdings nur geschnitten

Gruß


----------



## Jan565 (7. Oktober 2012)

SS3 in Uncut hätte auch noch was. 

GTA in Uncut, Dead Rising 1 +2, Prototype 1 und natürlich der Klassiker schlecht hin, Postel!


----------



## the.hai (7. Oktober 2012)

Return to castle wolfenstein in der uncut version war auch nicht ohne damals. War auch mein erster "shooter".


----------



## Volcom (7. Oktober 2012)

quake 4 uncut ist auch nicht ohne! ne menge rot. Ich fand den Einzelspieler auch ganz ok vom Design usw.


----------



## blaidd (7. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich war ja auch mal jung... mittlerweile langweilt mich sowas eher, weil es eben meistens genutzt wird über Schwächen im Gameplay hinwegzutäuschen, aber was soll's...

Das meiste hast du eh schon gespielt, bzw. wurde hier genannt. 

The Darkness 2 hat ein paar heftige Szenen in der Uncut-Version (allerdings oben genannte Gameplayschwächen, und an den Exekutionsanimationen hast du dich in spätestens 5 min. sattgesehen.)
Die Fallout-Reihe ist Uncut teilweise ganz schön heftig, und außerdem paßt's da außnahmsweise auch mal vom Gameplay her,
Gears of War hat ein paar Splatter-Szenen,
Max Payne 3 ist ziemlich rabiat...

Außerdem gibt's halt ein paar Shooter, die du probieren könntest... da trieft's eigentlich immer ganz ordentlich. Kriegst du aber fast nur im Ausland (UK)

Spiel mal Spec Ops - The Line, da wird die Gewalt gegen einen selbst gerichtet, da kommst du vielleicht auf andere Ideen...

Ansonsten: Ist schon was älter, aber paßt wie die Brille auf's Klo: Blood. Da ist es aber auch schon wieder so übertrieben, daß es lustig ist.

Gibt sicher noch einen Haufen andere Spiele, aber wie gesagt, das meiste ist Schrott.


----------



## Robonator (7. Oktober 2012)

> danke für den tipp, hatte mal fear 3 aber das fand ich nich so toll weils halt nichts mit horror oder grusel zutun hatte, fear 1 und 2 hab ich auch noch auf der platte, fang dann demnächst mal mit teil 1 an und wenn teil 2 dann wieder nur ballern is spiel ichs wahrscheinlich nich lange, Borderlands interresiert mich überhaupt nicht, allein schon wegen dem setting und halt der grafik die mir nicht gefällt



Im gegensatz zu F3AR ist FEAR 2 ja noch Horror pur 

Soldier of Fortune wäre da noch. Alt und schlecht aber krank und brutal


----------



## pipo91 (7. Oktober 2012)

hi, danke erstmal für die ganzen beiträge, wurden ja schon ne menge titel genannt, also fang ich mal an .. Zu bulletstorm muss ich sagen ich hab die uncut version und fands auch die erste halbe stunde ganz lustig, wird aber sehr schnell langweilig find ich und is nicht so meins, das gleiche bei the darkness 2, hab mich voll drauf gefreut und dann sowas, naja halt nich mein geschmack, fallout ist auch nichts für mich, gears of war hab ich satt und teil 2 auch, geiles spiel, aber nur wenn mans online spielt, quake 4 tu ich mir jetz nich mehr an, sieht einfach zu ******* aus, wolfenstein das gleiche wobei das spiel damals echt geil war, hab ich früher schon gespielt da war ich wahrscheinlich 10 oder so, aber nur wenn mama nich da war , gibt ja auch noch n wolfenstein von 2009 is auch ganz ok, Painkiller is müll genau wie der neuere teil und sof 2 hab ich letztens 5 minuten gespielt, das reichte mir aber auch, Teil 3 den ja alle ******* finden find ich eigentlich ganz geil, vorallem online, so hoffe ich hab erstmal nichts übersehn, Interressant wären vielleicht auch son paar indie games wenn ihr welche kennt, das meiste is ja echt müll aber son paar sachen sind garnich so schlecht.. hab grad meine externe platte nich dran sonst könnt ich noch n bisschen was auflisten


----------



## Festplatte (7. Oktober 2012)

Cry of Fear. Nicht extrem brutal, aber es macht einen Geistig fertig!  Schlimmer als F.E.A.R!


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. Oktober 2012)

Clive Barker's Jericho und Undying wÜrden passen, sind allerdings schon älter und Grafisch nicht mehr ganz frisch, beide afaik keine Jugendfreigabe in Deutschland, trotz Cuts

Falls dir Das alter der Games nichts ausmacht: Geh mal zu GOG.com und schau dir the 7th Guest, The 11th Hour,  Phantasmagoria an, damals echt Horror vom Feinsten! Und Phantasmoagoria ist gerade biiliger als sonst, somit zugreifen wenns gefällt


----------



## pipo91 (9. Oktober 2012)

naja, zu alt sollte es auch nicht sein, also blood kähme zb nicht mehr in frage, zu cry of fear, meine freundin guckt sich aus irgend einem grund immer die gameplays an, warum versteh ich selber nich


----------



## Robonator (9. Oktober 2012)

pipo91 schrieb:


> naja, zu alt sollte es auch nicht sein, also blood kähme zb nicht mehr in frage, zu cry of fear, meine freundin guckt sich aus irgend einem grund immer die gameplays an, warum versteh ich selber nich


 
Es sollte nicht zu alt sein und Quake 4 ist dir zu hässlich... sicher das du FEAR 1 zocken willst? Das ist nun auch schon uralt und hässlich undsieht nur mit eingien Grafikmods wieder halbwegs gut aus... ähnliche Mods gibs aber auch bei Quake 4


----------



## pipo91 (9. Oktober 2012)

also ich hatte vorm halben jahr mal quake 4 auf meinem lappi instaliert weil wir früher immer quake 3 areme mit freunden gezockt haben, aber die grafik ging echt garnich und hab extra alles auf max gestellt, da sah das was ich von fear gesehn hab wesentlich besser aus, Manhunt und postal sind ja auch schon uralt aber da störts mich nicht so

Jericho hab ich übrigens auch fast durch gespielt, fand ich auch ganz geil, hatte nur irgendwann kein bock mehr drauf, schlauchlevel werden halt irgendwann langweilig


----------



## Robonator (9. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht noch mal Doom3 BFG Edition zocken oder Doom 3 mit dem Wulfen Texturepack? Sieht damit echt nice aus und ist immer noch ein klasse Spiel 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ClMtOYSitA


----------



## pipo91 (9. Oktober 2012)

ja doom 3 mit enb und texturpack hab ich nur leider schon durch, und balt soll ja doom 4 kommen


----------

